# Help please pipe is glowing not from build up



## mattgwood23 (Dec 11, 2013)

i just remodeled my house i had a small baby bear warner  i sold it and my dad gave me a suburban  wood master automatic wood stove

the flue is  triple wall all fuel 2 feet above the stove to roof collar

i have 6 inch black steal with damper  comes out of the stove 5 inches 90s to the straight pipe through the roof

here is the thing  if i run my stove  with the flue  closed and door open no smoke comes out
( my old stove would have filled my house in 15 sec)

the stoves auto matic control left on high will heat my house to 80deg  bedrooms 65 70

when i am running it  high no problem when i shut it to med it starts to rumble and then pipe glows to damper

now  i open it back to high goes away fast back to black
so i kept it on high 

last couple nights i get off to bed check the stove top of stove is red and the pipe elbow is red  i shut it down  and yes it gets worse  re open control red goes away  i am afraid of this and want my 60 deg house back
stove pipe all fuel is all brand new no build up in there at all  only ran for 1 month

there also is no fire wall near flue whole  on stove like in the warner i was going to weld a plate at a 45 deg angle  before the exhaust  but tampering may ruin the stove
\
it heats my house  great the control opens and closes to temp i know its old but its rustic works great but i need to figure this out
one thing  may be related again damper closed door open no smoke???


----------



## SKIN052 (Dec 11, 2013)

Figure out a way to post pictures of the set up on here, that would help allot to figure out your issue.


----------



## mattgwood23 (Dec 11, 2013)

i will take some pictures and post  today  thanks


----------



## KaptJaq (Dec 11, 2013)

My Guess: Sounds like you have air leaking in near the stove outlet.  When the stove is on high there is enough air in the stove to burn all the gasses so the stove body evenly heats up.  When the stove is on low the gases try to escape up the flue, air (with fresh oxygen) via a "leak" hits the gasses and they burn in the top of the stove and the first section of stove pipe.  When the stove is cold put a bright light inside and see if there are any cracks or open seams that need to be sealed.

Pictures would help.

KaptJaq


----------



## DanCorcoran (Dec 11, 2013)

"last couple nights i get off to bed, check the stove, top of stove is red and the pipe elbow is red"

Sounds dangerous.  I'd be wary of using the stove unattended until you've diagnosed the problem.


----------



## begreen (Dec 11, 2013)

I agree that this sounds like an air leak. This could be due to a bad door or ashpan gasket or a crack. Either should be fixed or the stove should be replaced.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 11, 2013)

For reference this is what that Woodmaster looked like. Twenty years ago. A wood/coal "circulator" stove.


----------



## KaptJaq (Dec 11, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> For reference this is what that Woodmaster looked like. Twenty years ago. A wood/coal "circulator" stove.



There was the "woodmaster" and the "Coalmaster".  The difference was the grates. The woodmaster had fixed grates, the coalmaster had shakeable grates (as in Brother Bart's picture) and could burn coal or wood.  Coal ash would not fall through the fixed grates of the woodmaster.

KaptJaq


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 11, 2013)

Good catch KaptJaq. It is indeed a Coalmaster with the shaker grate.


----------



## Frank625 (Dec 11, 2013)

I have to Suburban Woodchief and it looks exactly the same except mine has the cast iron wood grate and the cabinet shroud has different louvers in the front. Mine runs cooler when I shut the thermostat down.

Matt, if you turn the thermostat lower does the little air inlet flapper close and when you turn it up it should open. It almost sounds like it is working in reverse.

If you can get that heater working right it is a great unit.


----------



## SKIN052 (Dec 11, 2013)

Frank625 said:


> I have to Suburban Woodchief and it looks exactly the same except mine has the cast iron wood grate and the cabinet shroud has different louvers in the front. Mine runs cooler when I shut the thermostat down.
> 
> Matt, if you turn the thermostat lower does the little air inlet flapper close and when you turn it up it should open. It almost sounds like it is working in reverse.
> 
> If you can get that heater working right it is a great unit.


Very good point, now I know the stove he is talking about. You are right, the chain can at time get hung up on itself. Could be the source f the issue.


----------



## Frank625 (Dec 11, 2013)

SKIN052 said:


> Very good point, now I know the stove he is talking about. You are right, the chain can at time get hung up on itself. Could be the source f the issue.


 

It's kind of like a wire linkage (some may have a chain, I think Ashley uses a chain). The flapper has to hinge freely and the linkage has to be hooked up correctly or it can malfunction. This area where the flapper lets in the air is also a spot where creosote can build up. The air entering sometimes cools the atomized creosote and it can build up there. It is something to check along with the door gaskets.


----------



## mattgwood23 (Dec 11, 2013)

ok so 1 yes the flapper is working perfect  it works on all temps as is should  when on hot full it stays wide open

 2 this is the stove above as it has a steal grate and ash door 

 3 i did  do the light check  i found some bolts  all over holding brackets  to fire bricks etc  were nudged a millimeter over so light show through (not shure 5 bolt holes mil would do it/??)

 4 door gaskets were replaced the day i got the stove   top door  and ash 

 2 things i noticed it will do it more when the ash drawer is not empty completely
 also when i get the stove up to temp to were the higher settings will only keep flapper open is only time it acts up ( also onoly time it will heat my house when below 20 deg out side) 
   and the more i bring it from higher tems to lower temps it will start to rumble and glow  more if i turn it down 1/8 inch at a time till it dies down  it will work fine
 i want to ask  why would the smoke and smell of fire not exhaust into my house with damper on flue pipe closed and main door wide open ? 

 one last  thing  when i got the stove i replaced the gaskets etc   i also found the flapper shoot and ash drawer was full mouse stuffing  i blew it all out with air hose  cleaned it all and burned it out side  for a while with 2 foot  pipe to see  if was worthy of using 
 until i started running it on higher temps i never had a problem 

  now today the stove is working perfect wall is cool stove heating house to 75 deg  it is lil  warmer out  but... exterior doors were open alot today \

ONE THING I DID NOTICE WAS THE BIGGER THE WOOD  LENGTH AND  WIDTH  WILL NOT DO IT OR GET TO CRAZY  
 I USED HALF BED COALS AND 3 OR 4 BIG ASS CHUNKS  BURNED GREAT 

 yesterday was  less coals and like 10 pieces  smaller loges  18 inches and 3 or 4 inch diameter  

 today we are talking almost 3 feet long and about 6 inches in diameter or more 

 i am uploading the pictures  i have remodeled my house   i am adding rock wall in the cove etc  so  i have fire board there and under  hearth tile but i am kinda building this to acomidate the stove so if i am junking it   i need to start all over 

 i tried fans and watter pan for a while to see if it helped i saw in other post but  not helping at all  i will add pictures tonight of glowing areas 
 2 corners of top and the flat 5 inches coming out the 90 and 2 feet up will glow if not controled


----------



## Frank625 (Dec 13, 2013)

Any luck sorting out your problem Matt?


----------



## mattgwood23 (Dec 13, 2013)

Frank625New Member

Joined:Nov 4, 2013Messages:15Loc:Near Mooresville, North CarolinaNewAny luck sorting out your problem Matt?

I've been playing around with it the last few days I noticed if I get it to about 400 350 and shut it down keep it on high it doesn't really go out I had one little course I spot a top of the stove the bigger the wood I burn the better it doesn't seem to get it hot doesn't he does well either

I also noticed  that more coals in the stove the better it burns  I can close it to low from high no rumbling no red pipes
Were as a fresh start makes it go crazy
so I haven't quite figured it out I'm kind of playing around with it we are leaving on vacation for 2 weeks and I have somebody watching house and at this point I'm ready to just boarded up and fill the oil tank

I am still baffled by the fact that it doesn't smoke with the flu closed and the door open not sure if that has anything to do with it may be getting too much air


----------

